# Talk me down.....



## LN_1963 (Jun 23, 2015)

I am waiting on my neck US results and my consult at the Thyroid Center. I fear because of age and potential lymph node spreading I will need to do RAI... The isolation thing and the low iodine diet and the on and off the T4 sounds horrible. It makes me more anxious than the idea of the surgery.

Sigh...


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Meh...it's really not too big of a deal. A pain in the butt more than anything. The diet is pretty limited, but workable. And you won't have to be hypo very long. Don't get too worked up about it. Sounds like you don't know for sure whether you'll need it, correct? If that's the case, postpone your worrying until you actually know.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yup, meh.

Did I think RAI was harder than surgery? Yup. Did I think it was unbearable? No, hardly. It was an inconvenience, that's about it.

My advice? Don't borrow trouble. The use of RAI is being pulled WAY back. Don't assume you'll need it.


----------



## LN_1963 (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks all!! I got the news today that based on my latest US, there is no evidence of cancer beyond the thyroid itself... lymph nodes and neck all look normal! So you are right, most likely I will NOT need this....  hugs6 arty0045:


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Good for you!!! hugs4


----------



## clinkous (Sep 22, 2015)

If you do end up getting the I131 don't sweat it! It really isn't anything and like the others said the biggest pain is not touching your love ones for a few days. Even that is out of precaution because usually the dose is so small it doesn't really matter.

I had the I131 and it ended up not working as well as expected. I am now waiting on surgery. Good luck and stay positive.

Chris


----------

